# To the cloud! apple Icloud for gps tracking of iphones



## Blindasabat (Nov 29, 2011)

If you need to track your WS I tested it out got all iphones and ipads on same icloud account and have find my phone turned on and it
will show you on a map where the phone is. -best thing its free.
This would have been very usefull prior to dday!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tigrlily (Dec 27, 2011)

Yes, but what isn't so useful now is the updated texting/messaging with AT&T users. If you're texting someone else with an iphone/AT&T account the texts are now blue. While I don't understand the ins and outs of it all, what I do know is that this is now free messaging between AT&T users, and it doesn't show up on your phone bill as a text.

Of course I checked the OW's number and it's an iphone/AT&T account. Which means they could text all they wanted to now and I'd never have any documentation of it if he was deleting the texts, at least from what I can see.


----------



## sigma1299 (May 26, 2011)

There's another fun fact with iCloud messaging. If you're logged in on multiple devices with the same iCloud account text conversations appear on both devices. Example. If wife and I have a text convo and I'm on my phone, when I get home the whole thing will be on my iPad as long as I was logged into my iCloud account on it to. 

The other bad news with OS5 from Apple is that call history can now be deleted selectively. In OS4, you either had to clear all call history or none at all, now you can delete individual calls.


----------



## Tigrlily (Dec 27, 2011)

Wait, Sigma, I'm not following the text example you used. If you and your wife had a conversation then it wouldn't matter if it was also on your ipad, right? Sorry for being a little dim on this one...I haven't even set up the iCloud account yet so maybe that's why I'm not following.

I have noticed the selective call history delete option now. But at least it still logs onto the phone bill.


----------



## Tigrlily (Dec 27, 2011)

Okay, more questions. I tend to use my phone to check in on what he's doing at times, and I also have his AOL account set up on my phone so I can check his emails at random. Will putting my phone on a joint iCloud account enable him to see what I am doing?

In other words, can iCloud help me monitor his activity when I feel the need to, without his knowing about it, or does it really just put everything out in the open in a two-way street fashion? (I see his activity, he sees mine) Or do I just have this wrong completely?

I can see iCloud on my phone with his name and apple account. I logged in and it wants to link my phone to the account. I said no and just stopped there. I don't want him to know I am checking on him sometimes - if anything is happening or may happen I want him to think I'm cold on any trail so there's more chance I will find it.


----------



## sigma1299 (May 26, 2011)

It looks to me like it opens it up like a two way street. If I'm logged into my iCloud account on both devices the conversation happens on both devices simultaneously, it doesn't matter which I'm actually on. This only applies to text convos with another person using internet based messages, normal cell based text this won't apply. If he has an iPhone you can log it into iCloud and then load the find my iPhone app on your phone, then you can log into that app on your phone with his id and locate his phone - he won't know you've done it. I can't think of a way you can check or see his text without it being fairly apparent but I'll think on it.


----------



## Lovebug501 (Aug 30, 2011)

sigma1299 said:


> It looks to me like it opens it up like a two way street. If I'm logged into my iCloud account on both devices the conversation happens on both devices simultaneously, it doesn't matter which I'm actually on. This only applies to text convos with another person using internet based messages, normal cell based text this won't apply. If he has an iPhone you can log it into iCloud and then load the find my iPhone app on your phone, then you can log into that app on your phone with his id and locate his phone - he won't know you've done it. I can't think of a way you can check or see his text without it being fairly apparent but I'll think on it.


So... if we are both using the same iCloud account and we both have iPhones, I should be able to see his iMessaging on MY phone... even if it's with someone else?

Or do I have to buy an iPad to see his iMessaging?


----------



## Blindasabat (Nov 29, 2011)

Lovebug501 said:


> So... if we are both using the same iCloud account and we both have iPhones, I should be able to see his iMessaging on MY phone... even if it's with someone else?
> 
> Or do I have to buy an iPad to see his iMessaging?


I'm not sure myself on the texting part but it works great as a iphone/ipad tracker with find my phone turned on
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sigma1299 (May 26, 2011)

Lovebug501 said:


> So... if we are both using the same iCloud account and we both have iPhones, I should be able to see his iMessaging on MY phone... even if it's with someone else?
> 
> Or do I have to buy an iPad to see his iMessaging?


I think it would work phone to phone but I haven't tried it that way.


----------



## Lovebug501 (Aug 30, 2011)

I'm not seeing his messages... so maybe it's because of a phone number difference.


----------



## sigma1299 (May 26, 2011)

Well I'm not a techie - I'm naturally pretty good at this stuff but I have zero qualifications. My understanding is that iMessage is email based. Meaning any device signed into iCloud with the same email account will see the messages. Text that are sent to cell phone numbers (now the green one's on your iPhone) will not be seen across iCloud.


----------

